# Lowes and Sunset wiring and DIY book recall



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I saw a notice displayed at the Tacoma permit counter yesterday. I thought it might be of interest to many of the LJs, especially those attempting DIY shop wiring.

Hazard: The books contain errors in the technical diagrams and wiring instructions that could lead consumers to incorrectly install or repair electrical wiring, posing an electrical shock or fire hazard to consumers.

http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10104.html


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good call bob
nothing like paying and doing all that work
to have the inspector refuse it
or worse


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't see where they tell you what was wrong so you know what to fix if you have used the book to do electrical work.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Inspector refusing is not big deal. It is the worse that cause lots of problems ;-(


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I didn't see anything like that either. I agree, it seems that might be a good idea to point the issues out.


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Some of those books look to be quite old Bob, I'm guessing some folks have already wired their shops with the assistance from the books.

I wonder how many claims will now be submitted for shops or houses that have since been burned to the ground since their publication.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I noticed that too, David. Just hope they had a permit and inspection and the inspector caught any grievous violations! Lots of people don not realize they are playing with fire until it is too late ;-(


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't see where they tell you what was wrong so you know what to fix if you have used the book to do electrical work.

Unfortunately, liability concerns probably prevent that. Nothing, absolutely nothing, will replace common sense! Strict adherence to NEC does not always guarantee safety! Witness how many times the NEC has changed!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That is probably right. They don't dare admit where the errors are, just recall by consumer protection mandate without officially admitting there are any ;-(

The code book is about 3x what it was when I was an apprentice. A lot of what has been added is what was "common knowledge" and standard procedure 40+ years ago. I concluded that was because of all the less knowledgeable people doing work who never really served a quality apprenticeship. It is getting worse. One of my customers to whom I subcontract mentioned a while back he could not believe how the quality of people on the jobs has deteriorated in the last decade.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

" mentioned a while back he could not believe how the quality of people on the jobs has deteriorated in the last decade "

That's across the board too, not just electricians. I have a hell of a time trying to get good help in construction.

For some reason kids these days think they're entitled to whatever they want without having to do anything for it.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

This whole mess is pretty sad - Mis information in a book that is supposed to get lay people through simple wiring is almost a case where the author should be arrested and have a massive bail set while the lawyers figure out how long the bad boy looses his freedom. Hard labour sadly is a thing of the past.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 catch. Thnx fer sharing


----------

